# Refit in Canada??



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

Hate to start ANOTHER refit thread but I'm dieing for this kit. I was hopeing all the Canadians on the board could work together and as soon as one of us gets one we could annouce it here. That way we can all rush to local shops and hope they have one as well! Or if anyone has any news regarding when it might show up north of border please share it here! Thanks in advance.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Our Kitchener, Ontario LHS says his distributor does not expect to get the refit for at least a month yet, if at all. They have gotten all the previous PL Star Trek kits, so it will likely show up eventually. Anybody in Toronto seen it?


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I've ordered 2 from Northstar Hobbies in Mississauga, but I haven't heard anything yet ...


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

RossW said:


> I've ordered 2 from Northstar Hobbies in Mississauga, but I haven't heard anything yet ...


North Star said they are supposed to be in in a week or so but supposedy not that many. He is expecting more after that. I ordered on-line as I wanted to make sure I got them.

James


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I haven't seen anything at Collector's Lane in Scarborough.


----------



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

The only response I've had so far from my local hobby shop (the only one that seems to know about it) was a very vague it's "on the way". :drunk:


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

I heard it should be here this week at Kites and Other Delights in Edmonton AB... Guess I'll see when I go there tomorrow... (oh, later today I mean... man, I should get to bed!)

Dan


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I haven't seen anything on the West Coast yet. I've got my name in at one shop, but I'm not holding my breath.

Brad.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Nothing in Edmonton yet. It's either "on the way" or "what are you talking about?"


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

It's in at both Northstar & Collector's Lane. NS might be sold out already, and CL only got 2.

I pre-ordered through NS, so they called me Friday to say that my 2 were set aside - woo hoo! Went straight after work just in case someone bribed them to sell to them instead ...

Man, she is beautiful ....


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

RossW said:


> It's in at both Northstar & Collector's Lane. NS might be sold out already, and CL only got 2.
> 
> I pre-ordered through NS, so they called me Friday to say that my 2 were set aside - woo hoo! Went straight after work just in case someone bribed them to sell to them instead ...
> 
> Man, she is beautiful ....


RossW, how much was it at Northstar?

James


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

On sale for $64.99 CAD - not sure if that's the price after this weekend, though.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

RossW said:


> On sale for $64.99 CAD - not sure if that's the price after this weekend, though.


Thanks!

James


----------



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

So its in Canada! Good news! I hope I get a call from my hobbyshop somtime tommorow!


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

At Northstar. SOLD OUT first shipment. Everyone that pre-ordered had their orders filled (including me ) Sheldon does have one opened Refit that he uses for a display. I'm sure he would sell it though.

The price on the ones I bought said sale $64.99 CDN. The regular tag price was about $10 more.

Sheldon (the owner) did say he was getting another shipment of 24 next week.


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

You could order from Starship Modeler they are getting reshipments every couple of days 
"32 + 64 (shipped -- whoops, that's 2 prior shipments, not 3)
52 (on the way)
-----
148 and orders still coming in

Distributor of the Year? Not even close. I'm sure others have sold a whole lot more.

Linda"
So It seems they have a mega pipeline of 1701 refits happening, go over and check them out if you need one (of course you do!)


----------



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

It's here! I got it! Pulled up to my hobby shop at about 11:00 am and the DHL truck was unloading a shipment from RC2. What timing!  Wow, the sheer size can only be appreciated when you hold the saucer section in your hands. It almost makes my NX-01 look small. Can't wait to get started but I'm going to have to hold off a bit so I can afford all the paint and electronics.


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Hello ALL, 

Don't have mine yet, Windsor Ontario, but the lady at the local (only) hobby shop was told it is sitting on a dock in Toronto and should be here by Friday! 

If everything works out I will be test fitting this puppy THIS weekend! :thumbsup: 

Wish me luck, Petseal :wave:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

JamesDFarrow said:


> North Star said they are supposed to be in in a week or so but supposedy not that many. He is expecting more after that. I ordered on-line as I wanted to make sure I got them.
> 
> James


BTW, just where in hell did Northstar Hobbies go? They used to be on Dundas west of Dixie Road, but last time I noticed they were gone from that location (and I pass by there every day going to and from work).

For myself I ordered the kit from my friendly Comics & Toys guy (cause I get a discount from him) and I, too, am still waiting.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Still waiting for Kitchener's Air Support store to get the Refit.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

It's still not in St. John's. They were back ordered and as of this morning the dis. has 4 avail. So my hobby store just orded a few and one has my name on it. -->"NCC-ROB"
Next Friday 14th at the latest.


Rob


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

The kits are not supposed to be in Canada for another month.

NorthStar got 2 shippments from the US. They moved east to almost Dundas and 427. They are on the south side look for the BIG duck. Almost opposite the SHell gas station.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## podmonger (Apr 30, 2005)

Hornet Hobby in Toronto just got five in today. Two have my name on 'em!

Steve
(Hi Alex!)


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> The kits are not supposed to be in Canada for another month.
> 
> NorthStar got 2 shippments from the US. They moved east to almost Dundas and 427. They are on the south side look for the BIG duck. Almost opposite the SHell gas station.
> 
> ...


Hello Alex 

I was just wondering why they are not supposed to be in Canada for another month? And where you got that information from?  

Later, Petseal :wave: 

*WOW*!!!!!!! I made it to *100* posts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jari (Apr 29, 2005)

My first post here, anyway i got an email from a friend saying he got a call yesterday from Kites and Other Delights in West Edmonton Mall saying they got the refit in and his is being shipped. 

Jari


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey CCBor (Rob) - I was at the local model show Saturday afternoon and I didn't see that Nautilus of yours! But I did see a Polar Lights Seaview that someone had done a lovely job of the front windows - no seams at all. Was that yours?

Hooked a vinyl AMT Odo figure kit for pocket change too. Hopefully it will be a nice kit!
Huzz


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I know I was so disapointed I missed Saturday all together. I was called to work @ 930am and was gone to Montreal all day, so I missed out. But I did see the show on Sunday and that seaview hehe. 
I had my Nautilus all ready to go for this year but with time being a factor I had to turn around. Good thing I was told it was a big turnout for entrys Sat. morning.
ah well next year.
As for the Seaview, it looked like the builder covered up the nose of the Seaview and painted windows in it's place. It was a very smooth looking sub. 

cheers
Rob


----------



## colingrr (May 5, 2005)

Kites and Other Delights in Edmonton had them in stock today for 59.95. I got the second last one and its mine all mine! What a kit though. Beautiful. I mean the Saucer section is 16" in diameter. The salesman said its 33" long and the package weighs 3kg. This is gonna be good.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I got the info from my local hobby Store Keith's Hobby shop. I am told (today) that one distributor (Mikerian) does not have them yet.

I did preorder a couple from North Star and I do have one in hand. Planning my mode of attack for building it now.

I will have to enquire about how Hornet got theirs

I hope to finish it for Toronto Trek in July. Hopefully lighted but not the fancy paint pattern. Minor Aztec painting hopefully.



Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Got mine. Course, I can't see it, since I'm in Vancouver, and I asked my father to pick one up for me in Edmonton. He got the last one at Kites in West Edmonton mall. The owner did say he's getting eight more in the next little while. Still haven't seen any here on the West Coast. At least this way I save the PST. 

Brad.


----------



## asennad (Sep 8, 2002)

Keith's Hobby is going to have a small number in tomorrow - Friday. One's got my name on it. Oh Yeah baby!Bouya!


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Northstar Hobbies moved (again) to a small strip mall just west of the 427 on the south side of Dundas Street - right next to a naughty sex shop.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

RossW said:


> Northstar Hobbies moved (again) to a small strip mall just west of the 427 on the south side of Dundas Street - right next to a naughty sex shop.


Aha! Now we know the real reason OAB spends a lot of time there.

James


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Hello again, 

Got the call yesterday from the local hobby shop, while I was at work, that the refits had arrived in Windsor! They got three whites, no blues! 

So I jump on my trusty bike (wifes out with the car) and pedal over and pick one up. So after two years off waiting the refit is IN THE HOUSE! 

Opened it up and WOW, SHE"S BIG!  Everything package real nice in seperate little bags. Anyway I wanting to see just how big she is together. I also promised a couple friends at work some pictures of her so I began to tape her together! 

I had no problems till I got to the secondary hull, which actually is not that far in. The spine is nice and the warp pylons snapped together real nice. Then I attached part #25, again nice fit. Then I attached part #24 on the other side....Oh wait there is no part #24. Infact I have two #25 parts, one of which is an incomplete molding! The plastic ends about 1/2" away from the front end!  

Not very pleased with this but hay stuff happens, I had a similar problem with the NX-01. So I went on line to the PL site and in there contact section is a 1-800 number. I should have a replacement piece in about two weeks. 

So rejoice all! PL may have been bought out by RC2 but they are giving the same service, for now anyway, that PL did! 

Lucky for me there are no shows around here to show off my completed ship and it will give me the time to go through the whole thing to insure nothing else is missing/deformed. 

Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## WCoolBreeze (Jan 23, 2005)

The Refit or 1701-A has now shown up on the West Coast, or at least in San Diego county. I got mine from Entertainment Earth today, would have had it yesterday except the postmen decided not to leave it since I was out at work still, had to pick it up from the Post Office in Santee. Either way it was well worth the wait.


----------



## 3rdIgrafx (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey guys, try www.hobbylinkamerica.com. They're out of Chatham Ontario, & say they have it stock for $39.99.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I missed out on the first round of Refits that came to Edmonton- as Dr.Brad commented, he got the last one. I had called them before his dad got it so I was very close to snatching that one away from him!

No problem. I had some other expensive irons in the fire and couldn't get it. One day, though- one WILL be mine!


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I was at Keith's and they said that one distributor had them in already while the one he ordered them from did not get them in yet. He got a few kits in from the first distributor.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

According to the guys at Kites, they will be getting about eight more in a couple of weeks! 

Brad.


----------



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

Wow, I've had mine for a week and there was 4 delivered to Chinook Hobby West which are now gone. It was so cool, I helped the guy open the case and one of them was sky blue. I didn't take it as I don't care because it's going to be painted anyway. I only wish I could afford 2 because I have the colloector bug. Oh well.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I just picked up mine in St. John's, Signal hobbies recieved mine last friday morning. I should'a checked my messages friday. D'oh! anyhoo I called down to the store and it was held for me. it's a monster! Hopefully I'll have it ready for the hobby show 2006 to go with my nautilus... right Huss !!


Rob


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Here in the Wasteland of Arizona, these kits never show up anywhere.

I have bought all of them online from Doll & Hobby.

(1/1000 Enterprise, and D-7, 1/350 NX-01. and the 1/350 refit)

Great people there.


----------



## Jari (Apr 29, 2005)

Normally the Canada Post parcel delivery van comes by my neighbourhood early in the am but when i saw it drive by i figured no parcel for me this day. However just before lunch, it arrived, the driver said things were pretty busy so that's why she was late. I got blue one and yes, size does matter. I got the 1/1000 TOS E as well and it's tiny compared with the 1/350. I ordered it from www.hobbylinkamerica.com as mentioned on this forum and it took a week to get here on the Island on the West Coast.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Jari said:


> Normally the Canada Post parcel delivery van comes by my neighbourhood early in the am but when i saw it drive by i figured no parcel for me this day. However just before lunch, it arrived, the driver said things were pretty busy so that's why she was late. I got blue one and yes, size does matter. I got the 1/1000 TOS E as well and it's tiny compared with the 1/350. I ordered it from www.hobbylinkamerica.com as mentioned on this forum and it took a week to get here on the Island on the West Coast.


What was the price? From their website, it sounds like $39.99 US plus $8.50 US for shipping - true?


----------



## Jari (Apr 29, 2005)

The Cdn price came out to $50.35 and i ordered several other kits so shipping was $16.70, plus GST. Best bet is to check the exchange rate and when it's favourable, buy. Still a good deal and it took 6 days to get here. Time to go find a 1/350 squirrel and Husqvarna for the botanical garden. :jest:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I found one in Edmonton!

Comex Hobbies in Kingsway Mall, $59.99 Canadian.

Wow, this is BIG! Now I know why nearly everyone has to say that after they open that large-but-deceptively small box! :tongue: Man, it was tough to fit everything back in there!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Rob - I got mine from Signal Hobbies on Saturday. The lady there was pleasantly surprised at having sold her entire shipment of them in just a few days!

Huzz


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

perfect!

What are your plans about lighting? I'm still on the fence weither or not to light it. I don't know where to get lights locally since Radio Shack is rebranding.
By the way were you in Signal the last week maybe wed or thurs mid afternoon. Because I walked in the store and she told me one of those two fellas I just past while coming in just bought paint for the refit and is waiting for the model to arrive. I laughed and said I'd sell mine for a profit LOL.

Rob

Let me know how your painting it or post pictures will ya  I'll be making my own templates buy using the one that is in the instructions. How I'll do that is hit Staples and get sheets of sticker paper and place it in the photocopier and make a bunch. Scribe 'em out and go for it.


Rob


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi Rob,

Nope, that wasn't me! I was there on Saturday after lunch. In fact, my wife went in and bought it and then promptly hid it away proclaiming that it would be a father's day present. I suppose that will give me some time to finish up some other projects I've been working on!

I was thinking about buying Lou's templates for this kit, although the exchange rate makes them cost just as much as the kit itself.

Huzz


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

hehe my fathers day came early at my house. I took a big stick and cleaned off my desk... as of now all my unfinished kits are on hold. (again)

ya lou's temps are great but the price is up there with the exchange rate. 

chat soon
Rob


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

FYI - The Refit has now arrived at Air Support in Kitchener. Three kits left as of noon today at $64.95 Cdn each.


----------

